# considering Time Capsule....



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've been thinking about the convenience of using Time Capsule to keep a time Machine backup without having to hook up an external drive all the time. Can't help but wonder if there's any new generations of TC on the horizon, since the last one was released June, 2013.

Any users here making much use of the TC? Can one easily install a larger drive in them? 

From what I understand, you can do the initial backup over ethernet and then let wi-fi do its thing on the rest. Is this correct?

Any comments are welcome.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

In my case, I simply bought an Airport Extreme. They have a USB port and I plugged a 3 TB external HD into it and it backs up my MBP with ease. Just be aware the first time you set up TM, it can take many hours to complete the first backup. I love not having to plug in and run every day. It just works now and my setup was far cheaper than a Time Capsule.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I have the 5th gen Airport Extreme. I believe there was is one released following that which looks the same as the TC. Will an external drive work with the 5th gen? If so, I might consider that.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Far as I know, if it has a USB port, it should work would be the conclusion. You could always test it to be sure. Mine is the one that looks like a Time Capsule.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just tested 2 of my external drives connected to my Airport Extreme and I can see them with no effort. Time Machine is now backing up to one of them that already has a TM backup on it from yesterday. Just saved myself a few hundred bucks. I'm going to play around more with Time Machine Editor to configure when and how often TM does its thing.

TimeMachineEditor

Just wish the AE had 2 USB ports to keep my printer connected for wireless printing. Does the newest AE have more than one USB port?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Never tried it, but perhaps a USB hub would accomplish your printer issue? Some are very small while others are powered. I have always had better luck with the powered version, but YMMV.

Good that your current device is working like mine.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

If my hub was connected to my AE, would the hard drive still mount when connected to the Hub?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

csonni said:


> If my hub was connected to my AE, would the hard drive still mount when connected to the Hub?


i heard it would and btw i use time machine editor all the time.


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

csonni said:


> If my hub was connected to my AE, would the hard drive still mount when connected to the Hub?


Yes. I have three USB drives and a printer hooked up to my AE via a non-powered hub. My drives are all have their own power.

If one were using multiple USB powered drives (i.e.: portable 2.5" drives), a powered hub might be in order.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

csonni said:


> I've been thinking about the convenience of using Time Capsule to keep a time Machine backup without having to hook up an external drive all the time. Can't help but wonder if there's any new generations of TC on the horizon, since the last one was released June, 2013.
> 
> Any users here making much use of the TC? Can one easily install a larger drive in them?
> 
> ...


The advantage of TC over using a express/extreme with a USB drive is speed, USB2 is rather slow. 

TC doesn't care what interface you connect from. So you could do your initial backup via ethernet.

There hasn't even been a firmware update in ages, i think Apple network hardware is going to go the way of Aperture, personally.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

polywog said:


> The advantage of TC over using a express/extreme with a USB drive is speed, USB2 is rather slow.


I'd agree with you on that. I found TM still chewing away at my backup after 10 hours. Might not be the best solution for me. One thing I don't get is that, since the last backup, I've hardly added any new files or data other than a few this and that. What is TM working so hard at? With Time Capsule, is it that much faster?

Another thing....I have some friends who tried out their Time Capsule (last gen) and said, even after the initial backup, their internet came to a crawl when TM was working. I suggested TM Editor to change the time it's backing up.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

csonni said:


> I'd agree with you on that. I found TM still chewing away at my backup after 10 hours. Might not be the best solution for me. One thing I don't get is that, since the last backup, I've hardly added any new files or data other than a few this and that. What is TM working so hard at? With Time Capsule, is it that much faster?
> 
> Another thing....I have some friends who tried out their Time Capsule (last gen) and said, even after the initial backup, their internet came to a crawl when TM was working. I suggested TM Editor to change the time it's backing up.


Well, you would need to ( I imagine ) mount the remote Disk Image, read the catalogue, write whatever has changed, and possibly verify, all at 480mbps. Even a 1GB delta would be rather slow. Where the Time Capsule is eSATA, so in theory the only bottleneck is the network. Plus it's a server grade drive.

Haven't noticed any slowdowns on mine while backups are going on. But, consider that it might not be the network connection that's slowed, mdworker can be a resource pig while backups are running.

On the other hand, TC hasn't been refreshed in 3 years... not sure it's a wise investment.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

csonni said:


> I'd agree with you on that. I found TM still chewing away at my backup after 10 hours. Might not be the best solution for me. One thing I don't get is that, since the last backup, I've hardly added any new files or data other than a few this and that. What is TM working so hard at? With Time Capsule, is it that much faster?
> 
> Another thing....I have some friends who tried out their Time Capsule (last gen) and said, even after the initial backup, their internet came to a crawl when TM was working. I suggested TM Editor to change the time it's backing up.


If you look back, I warned you of this in my initial post:



SINC said:


> In my case, I simply bought an Airport Extreme. They have a USB port and I plugged a 3 TB external HD into it and it backs up my MBP with ease. Just be aware the first time you set up TM, *it can take many hours to complete the first backup.* I love not having to plug in and run every day. It just works now and my setup was far cheaper than a Time Capsule.


The time in my case for a first back up was nearly 24 hours. That for a MBP with a 1 TB HD and 630 GB free space. Once that was accomplished, backups happen each time I plug in my MBP to charge it. Once completed I shut down the machine. Backup times for updates no matter how much I have changed in files etc, are only minutes long. Of course if one adds a few movies, that will alter the times, but for normal document work, it is quick.

Again the first backup takes a very long time, but allow it to finish and your perspective of using the method will change.

*Don't forget while the transfer is using USB speeds, it also depends on the speed of your WIFI connection, as everything is moving wirelessly.*


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

polywog said:


> The advantage of TC over using a express/extreme with a USB drive is speed, USB2 is rather slow.
> 
> TC doesn't care what interface you connect from. So you could do your initial backup via ethernet.
> 
> There hasn't even been a firmware update in ages, i think Apple network hardware is going to go the way of Aperture, personally.


all the extremes are i believe USB 2 - I personally avoid the all on in solution unless you have AppleCare.. yes you maybe right about apple hardware going the way of aperture.. there are great alternatives, for cheaper.
D link dir 868L - with an external USB 3 drive or USB3 hub.. 
the other issue with Apple wifi products are that they limit to 50 devices - concurrent wifi connections. For some that maybe fine but for others that is limiting - remember - you are paying a premium price to be restricted.. Plus most third parties have better QOS, Firewall, LOG options.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm always interested in cheaper alternatives. What are the best NAS systems?

Here's a link with some good info:

Best NAS for Mac | Best Mac NAS drives: Boost storage and protect data - Features - Macworld UK


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

SINC said:


> If you look back, I warned you of this in my initial post:[/B]


If you read my post a bit more carefully, you'd see that I already had a TM backup that I was working with. It wasn't an initial, first time backup.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

This looks like a nice setup...pricey for the unit without any drives.

Drobo 5n, Drobo 5n Review, Drobo Storage Products, Drobo Inc. 

So, it's an ethernet connection to one's router. Is there a manual way of connecting to a Mac, either USB or mini-display port? Presently, I am connecting external drives to my MBP's mini-display port with a FW 800 to mini-display adapter.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> This looks like a nice setup...pricey for the unit without any drives.
> 
> Drobo 5n, Drobo 5n Review, Drobo Storage Products, Drobo Inc.
> 
> So, it's an ethernet connection to one's router. Is there a manual way of connecting to a Mac, either USB or mini-display port? Presently, I am connecting external drives to my MBP's mini-display port with a FW 800 to mini-display adapter.


You can get a direct connect model, but Mini DisplayPort does not carry data - it can only be used for video/audio. Thunderbolt carries data, but there is no Drobo with a Thunderbolt connection and a network connection. 

If you want USB and Thunderbolt, you'd need to get this:
Drobo 5D, Drobo 5D Review, Drobo Storage Products, Drobo Inc.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

John Clay said:


> Mini DisplayPort does not carry data - it can only be used for video/audio.[/url]


From what I had heard earlier somewhere, mini-display and Thunderbolt are the same type of connection.

This kind of clears up the confusion, though.

https://www.cnet.com/news/confusing-mini-displayport-with-thunderbolt/


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

So basically, with the Drobo 5N, I either buy into ethernet network only or USB and Thunderbolt, but not both. With the USB, connecting it to my AE USB, I'd be back to square one with slow transfer speeds. How much difference would there be with ethernet?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> So basically, with the Drobo 5N, I either buy into ethernet network only or USB and Thunderbolt, but not both. With the USB, connecting it to my AE USB, I'd be back to square one with slow transfer speeds. How much difference would there be with ethernet?


The Drobo 5N is network-only (hence the N), and the 5D is direct-connect (the D) only. Ethernet will be much faster than USB 2.0 on an AirPort Extreme - USB 2.0 is slow on a good day, and the AirPort Extreme isn't exactly a fast device.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> From what I had heard earlier somewhere, mini-display and Thunderbolt are the same type of connection.
> 
> This kind of clears up the confusion, though.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/confusing-mini-displayport-with-thunderbolt/


On compatible computers, they share a physical port but they are different technologies. For a few years, Apple was shipping computers with Mini DisplayPort, but no Thunderbolt.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> … … …
> 
> Just wish the AE had 2 USB ports to keep my printer connected for wireless printing. Does the newest AE have more than one USB port?




What printer model do you have or does it not have any wireless printing or airprint capable support???


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

pm-r said:


> What printer model do you have or does it not have any wireless printing or airprint capable support???


The printer I have is a Canon 9000 Pro which doesn't have wireless capability. Actually, I'm going to look at a used HP Officejet 7610 tonight.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

John Clay said:


> The Drobo 5N is network-only (hence the N), and the 5D is direct-connect (the D) only. Ethernet will be much faster than USB 2.0 on an AirPort Extreme - USB 2.0 is slow on a good day, and the AirPort Extreme isn't exactly a fast device.


I suppose this Thunderbolt to Ethernet adapter would do the job?

https://www.amazon.ca/Thunderbolt-to-Gigabit-Ethernet-Adapter/dp/B008ALA6DW


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> I suppose this Thunderbolt to Ethernet adapter would do the job?
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Thunderbolt-to-Gigabit-Ethernet-Adapter/dp/B008ALA6DW


That would let your computer connect to the Drobo via ethernet through the wired network, but would not give Thunderbolt connectivity to the Drobo.

That seller on Amazon is also ripping people off - those adapters are sold for $35 from legitimate stores.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've been spending the entire evening getting up-to-date on NAS options. I think I've eliminated the idea of Apple's Time Capsule altogether. I am now looking at the Synology 2 bay DS216+. Any reason to consider anything more than 2 bay? I know, if that's a question I have, than I probably don't need more than 2.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

csonni said:


> I've been spending the entire evening getting up-to-date on NAS options. I think I've eliminated the idea of Apple's Time Capsule altogether. I am now looking at the Synology 2 bay DS216+. Any reason to consider anything more than 2 bay? I know, if that's a question I have, than I probably don't need more than 2.


redundancy - RAID 5 - which has built in protection incase of failure
Raid5 needs at least 3 bays


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just been reading up on RAID arrangements. I understand the purpose of redundancy and protection (parity), but not sure what to make of this statement I found: "RAID 5 implementations are susceptible to system failures because of trends regarding array rebuild time and the chance of drive failure during rebuild."

Also, with 3-4 drives used in a RAID array, how does Time Machine work with that kind of environment?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm seriously considering either the Synology 2 bay DS216+ or the 4 bay of the same. Any comments?

https://www.synology.com/en-global/products/DS216+II


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Definitely steer clear of AirPort:

Apple Ceases Development of 'AirPort' Wireless Routers as Engineers Reassigned to Other Products - Mac Rumors


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I think I'm sold on Synology. Now I just need to convince myself that a 4 bay would be a worthy investment for future upgrading.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

csonni said:


> Just been reading up on RAID arrangements. I understand the purpose of redundancy and protection (parity), but not sure what to make of this statement I found: "RAID 5 implementations are susceptible to system failures because of trends regarding array rebuild time and the chance of drive failure during rebuild."
> 
> Also, with 3-4 drives used in a RAID array, how does Time Machine work with that kind of environment?


first of all time machine is a protocol - nothing more, it allows macs to see it and use it for backing up.

as for RAID of any kind - they are susceptible and prone to failure, it is about the quality of drives and hardware that you use that will dictate life expectancy..

when RAID 0 dies - its done - no back up - unless you were doing a second copy
RAID 1 - it is a live mirror - so one of two drives die you have a live copy - but if both die - well you are done as well - keep a back up
RAID 5 - it allows 1 drive in the set to die and you are still able to use it, until you replace the failed drive. - but again if more than 1 die - you are screwed..

all hard drives will fail - it is not a if it is a when..
so always have a back up of your RAID as well..

Try not to mix drives, [ keep them the same make model and speeds if you can - spend the money on Enterprise drives - also there are special drives for NAS setups as well ]

I use softraid - https://www.softraid.com

you can set up a Mirror Raid and rotate of the mirrors.. that way you have a copy
Or do RAID 1+0 - two raid 0s that are mirrored. 

softraid - i have been using it for years on our mac servers. - you dont require extra hardware - softraid - does it all..

BTW - if you are still researching have a look at buffalo 
Network Attached Storage (NAS) | Buffalo Americas


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Does anybody know that advantages and/or disadvantages of QNAP over Synology? Seems to be upgradeable as far as Ram goes as well as an HDMI port, etc.
What's the better of the 2? The Synology DS216+ or the QNAP TS-251+.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

polywog said:


> Definitely steer clear of AirPort:
> 
> Apple Ceases Development of 'AirPort' Wireless Routers as Engineers Reassigned to Other Products - Mac Rumors




I was just about to post the same info, and just in case from a different source:
_Apple reportedly stops developing AirPort WiFi router products, moving employees to other projects_
https://9to5mac.com/2016/11/21/appl...ving-employees-to-other-projects/#more-455288


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

csonni said:


> Does anybody know that advantages and/or disadvantages of QNAP over Synology?


From what I've read, Synology is more Mac-compatible and QNAP is not as user friendly and geared more towards Windows, yet allows for more tweaking. I like the hardware advantage QNAP has....2 GB of Ram, extra ethernet port.....


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Has any NAS users here done much with Time Machine backups to their NAS? I'm sure the first backup would be painfully slow, although I've read you can tweak something to do with the sparsebundle and copy over the Tm backup onto the NAS. How fast is the TM backup to the NAS in a typical daily setting?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

csonni said:


> Has any NAS users here done much with Time Machine backups to their NAS? I'm sure the first backup would be painfully slow, although I've read you can tweak something to do with the sparsebundle and copy over the Tm backup onto the NAS. How fast is the TM backup to the NAS in a typical daily setting?


i set up NAS solutions all the time - time machine will not be an issue - it is more about your network speeds.. do not stress over it.
Your first back up will be slow - that is normal with any given time machine first back up, after that it is seconds to do the differentials.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

The choice between a 2 and 4 bay. I can get a 4 bay Synology (DS916+) for only Q$40 more than the 716+ right now along with mucho air miles. I was thinking of putting in (3)TB WD reds. Four drives it pushing the envelope of my budget.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

And now my attention is on the QNAP Thunderbolt. Does this allow for connecting to my Mac and doing faster Time Machine backups and Clones?
But, boy, are they pricey! Unfortunately, there is only 7 and 8 bays available. Wonder why they wouldn't offer 2 or 4 bay?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

csonni said:


> And now my attention is on the QNAP Thunderbolt. Does this allow for connecting to my Mac and doing faster Time Machine backups and Clones?
> But, boy, are they pricey! Unfortunately, there is only 7 and 8 bays available. Wonder why they wouldn't offer 2 or 4 bay?


Home | G-Technology
has plenty of non - nas raid solutions that are thunderbolt..

btw - MiniStation™ Thunderbolt | Buffalo Americas
if you want thunderbolt drives these are amazing i bought few
copies 8GBs per min 2TB and the 1TB does it in 6.8GBs per min..
amazingly fast puppies - best part of all - self powered.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> And now my attention is on the QNAP Thunderbolt.


Wow!!! You sure must have an excessive or almost unlimited budget and seem to be over complicating what you want to do. 

Gheese, just buy and add a USB multiple port hub to your APExpress or APExtreme for the extra ports you want and you're set to go. 

And you sure don't seem to be going excessive with the backup software as you only seem to be considering using the included Time Machine. That's pretty thin ice I'd say.

I'd sure suggest considering using CCC as part of your backup plan. Well worth it's cost!!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

pm-r said:


> Wow!!! You sure must have an excessive or almost unlimited budget and seem to be over complicating what you want to do.
> 
> Gheese, just buy and add a USB multiple port hub to your APExpress or APExtreme for the extra ports you want and you're set to go.
> 
> ...


airport express is not ac only n speeds -- waste of money. 
better off buying dir 868L from best buy refurb for $70 - and it is ac with USB 3.0 hub not 2.0 like apples.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Wow!!! You sure must have an excessive or almost unlimited budget and seem to be over complicating what you want to do.
> 
> And you sure don't seem to be going excessive with the backup software as you only seem to be considering using the included Time Machine. That's pretty thin ice I'd say.


Just looking, I should admit. No where near paying that much....

I've been using SuperDuper for my clones. I don't feal comfortable with just Time Machine.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> better off buying dir 868L from best buy refurb for $70 - and it is ac with USB 3.0 hub not 2.0 like apples.


That router is a thought. What I have setup now is my Airport Extreme in my basement connected to my Bell Speadstream modem (router). The Airport Extreme is actually what e connect to in our house. I also have an Airport Express upstairs extending the network. How would I add the D-Link into the equation? Connect it to another LAN on the Modem? If I then plugged in my external drive to the D-Link, then I would have to jump over to that network, correct? Would be nice to have it all in one. I suppose I could get rid of the Airport Extreme and replace it with the D-Link, but then my Airport Express extension would be of no use.....

I like the idea of the better data transfers through the D-Link being it USB 3, etc.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

How would one of these WD MY PASSPORT WIRELESS PRO units work?? Looks interesting.

And some seem to be on sale with $100.00 off as well, but may be U.S. only…

https://www.wdc.com/products/portable-storage/my-passport-wireless-pro.html


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

csonni said:


> That router is a thought. What I have setup now is my Airport Extreme in my basement connected to my Bell Speadstream modem (router). The Airport Extreme is actually what e connect to in our house. I also have an Airport Express upstairs extending the network. How would I add the D-Link into the equation? Connect it to another LAN on the Modem? If I then plugged in my external drive to the D-Link, then I would have to jump over to that network, correct? Would be nice to have it all in one. I suppose I could get rid of the Airport Extreme and replace it with the D-Link, but then my Airport Express extension would be of no use.....
> 
> I like the idea of the better data transfers through the D-Link being it USB 3, etc.


okay first of all you are probably not benefiting in network speeds that way.
- put your bell modem into bridged mode 
- so your principal AE will be the main access point, then the second unit will extend that and be much faster internet speeds. 

as for Dlink 868L - there are 3 ways to add it to the network 
option 
1. putting it into bridge mode as well 
- which will make it an access point only then connect it to the main network by ethernet
- then connect drive the drive into it. 
it will appear on your network as time machine drive, only that you have to have it formatted as PC for it to work with the d link. [ yes you will have another wifi SSID but one that is much stronger and faster than the AE ]

option 2
you can WDS all the access points but you really won't benefit mixing apples and d links together as the apple are slower

option 3
chuck the apples and go with D Links everywhere period.. but as a test buy one d link -
it will blow your mind how really powerful the network beaming really is.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Got these instructions for setting my Speedstream 6520 into bridge mode.

Instructions for How to Set a SpeedStream 6520 Modem to Bridge Mode | eHow

But there's a setting option on mine that is different. This is from the instructions:

Click the "Home Network" icon, then click "Advanced settings," then click "'Configure the Local Home Networking modem LAN-WAN Port."

Choose the "LAN" option on the screen that appears, then click "Custom Settings" at the next prompt.

Type "192.168.2.1" in the "IP address field," then "255.255.255.0" in the "IP Netmask" field. Click the "Use WAN" button, then click "Disable" in the "DHCP Server" field.

For mine, I have the LAN and WAN options to select, but only "Apply" after that to save the settings. There was no "next prompt", etc. Should I just select WAN....is that what turns it into Bridge Mode?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I done have wireless enabled on my modem so wouldn't that mean that it's in bridge mode already?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

csonni said:


> Got these instructions for setting my Speedstream 6520 into bridge mode.
> 
> Instructions for How to Set a SpeedStream 6520 Modem to Bridge Mode | eHow
> 
> ...


i dont have much experience that model - but if you call your ISP - they will walk you through it in 30 secs.
- there should be an option called bridge mode in the speed streams...


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'll call them tomorrow. I've had this modem for 6-7 years now. You'd think they'd have something updated by now.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> better off buying dir 868L from best buy refurb for $70 - and it is ac with USB 3.0 hub not 2.0 like apples.


Not very good reviews on amazon.ca, but good price at $60.

https://www.amazon.ca/D-LINK-Wirele...ords=Wireless+AC1750+Dual+Band+Gigabit+Router


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

csonni said:


> Not very good reviews on amazon.ca, but good price at $60.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/D-LINK-Wirele...ords=Wireless+AC1750+Dual+Band+Gigabit+Router


i have never had any problems what so ever - plus the new firmware has address all the issues. been selling and using this model for years no issues.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just read that, with only one USB, it will only support one device- either a USB drive or a printer, but not both. Obviously, with one port. But why can't you connect a hub to allow for both, as you can on the Airport extreme?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

csonni said:


> Just read that, with only one USB, it will only support one device- either a USB drive or a printer, but not both. Obviously, with one port. But why can't you connect a hub to allow for both, as you can on the Airport extreme?


realistically speaking - most printers today are AirPrint and wifi ready.. 
kinda like why apple got rid of the CD rom and headphone port lol


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I suppose not all of us have gone the way of wi-fi printers yet, I being one of them. I've got an expensive Canon that I'm not ready to part with when I can just plug her in for wi-fi capability to my AE.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Ordered the Synology DS916+ from Dell.ca for $729. Not bad, considering the DS716+II was going for only $40 less. Also ordered (3) WD Red 3TB drives to insert. Got 1250 air miles out of the deal with the 20X bonus on air miles shops. I'll have to figure out what kind of RAID I want to go with. Now to get a couple of IP cameras with audio. Any suggestions?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Ended up getting both the outdoor and indoor version of the Amcrest Pro HD cameras, which is listed on Synology's compatibility list. As far as the riad configuration, I think I'll go with Synology's SHR setup since I'll have (3) 3TB and (1) 2TB.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

csonni said:


> Ended up getting both the outdoor and indoor version of the Amcrest Pro HD cameras, which is listed on Synology's compatibility list. As far as the riad configuration, I think I'll go with Synology's SHR setup since I'll have (3) 3TB and (1) 2TB.


Hopefully you got a good cyber monday deal!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

The prices were good. What I especially like is the more than 2000 air miles I've gotten so far in my purchases. That gets my daughter almost 3 return trips home from St. John's.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just got my Synology NAS today. For those of you who are using and/or are acquainted with setting up a NAS, would the ethernet cable run directly to my Bell Aliant Modem or to my Airport Extreme which is connected to the modem? I have wireless disabled on the Modem in order to keep it as a bridge, so, I'm assuming, for network access, I would want to connect it to my Airport Extreme, correct?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

csonni said:


> Just got my Synology NAS today. For those of you who are using and/or are acquainted with setting up a NAS, would the ethernet cable run directly to my Bell Aliant Modem or to my Airport Extreme which is connected to the modem? I have wireless disabled on the Modem in order to keep it as a bridge, so, I'm assuming, for network access, I would want to connect it to my Airport Extreme, correct?


Assuming you are routing from the Extreme, attach to the Extreme.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

csonni said:


> Just got my Synology NAS today. For those of you who are using and/or are acquainted with setting up a NAS, would the ethernet cable run directly to my Bell Aliant Modem or to my Airport Extreme which is connected to the modem? I have wireless disabled on the Modem in order to keep it as a bridge, so, I'm assuming, for network access, I would want to connect it to my Airport Extreme, correct?


Hi Csonni,

How are you liking the Synology?

I'm researching their units right now.

Not sure which model to get, but wondering how your real life use is going?

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Very stable. Only annoyance is with an app update, one of my surveillance is no longer being recognized. Very "Mac-compatible." I'm pleased with it. Haven't yet configured Time Machine to work with it yet. I do daily backups which work like a charm.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

csonni said:


> Very stable. Only annoyance is with an app update, one of my surveillance is no longer being recognized. Very "Mac-compatible." I'm pleased with it. Haven't yet configured Time Machine to work with it yet. I do daily backups which work like a charm.


Thanks!


----------

